# Hamburg Aug 7th



## Delmarr

Hey all:

Just looking to see who,s coming to the Hamburg show on the 7th and what you may be bringing.

Anyone have any Orange or red Galacs?

See you there.

Delmarr


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

I'll be vending there. No red or orange Galacts but I have Yellow. I have quite a few frogs available, check out my web page www.alphaprobreeder.com and let me know if there is something specific you want me to bring. Might want to come early, if it gets too hot I'll have to leave early.


----------



## pa.walt

i will be there. this is usually the worst show of the season. it gets hot/humid in there. if you are a vendor bring fans or some way to cool the frogs and yourself down. also this is the show that the power goes out during the show several times. unless it got fixed.


----------



## HunterB

I'll most likely be there but dont expect to spend too much,
though when I first started going there was a vendor who had mudskippers and I havent seen them since there, in almost 4 years, would love if they showed up again....


----------



## tclipse

Hunter, I have an indian dwarf skipper that I'd be willing to sell for $15. I'll probably be going to this..... I'd recommend buyers to bring a small cooler with a cold pack or phase 22 if you're going to be purchasing frogs.


----------



## DCreptiles

i will be there sharing a table with a buddy or 2 from the board.

yes if you are purchasing frogs and such it would be a great idea to bring a cooler with some cold packs.

if frogs are purchased from my table i will hold your frogs in a cooler with cold packs untill you are ready to leave to make the show a little easier on you.
also cold packs can be purchased at my table for the show and the transport home.


----------



## DCreptiles

Azureus froglets

intermedius sub adults

veradero imitators froglets, juvi's sub adult and sex'd pairs

Free female bi color to anyone who orders 5 or more azureus froglets 3 or more intermidus a sexd pair of veradero or orders over 100 in feeder foods.


as normal we will have 2 types of fruit flys melo and hydei

as far as springtails we will have the following
silver
micro
blue
pink
tropical
temperate
black

as far as woodlice just dwarf white

and as far as isopods also dwarf white.

please pm me to pre order these orders and they will be set aside with your name on them for the show.. these sell out fast.


we are currently looking for all types of frogs mainly sexd pairs and proven pairs and groups please check the wanted section for our wanted list. and hope to see you guys at the show.

as we get closer to this show date i will have updated this list many times over so stay posted.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be there. Pack for heat. I'll have springtails, Glider, apterous, and D. hydei fruit flies, springtails, and odds and ends. Lots of salamanders.


----------



## HunterB

gt - i dont suppose you'd be able to hold on to him till the october 16th show at all?


----------



## inflight

Anyone that is going have a female basti?? or possibly cheap basti froglets?


----------



## dartsami

I will be there working with Outback reptiles. I will have lots of frogs, including captive bred bumble bee toads! I just updated my website with frog availability. 

Thanks,
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I'll be there too. Leucs, vittatus, gb auratus, azureus, colbalts, vents, melanos, springs, beetles. Check out the website for pics and pricing. Looking fwd to seeing you all!
Keith


----------



## yours

Sounds fun! I'm going to get a ride up, it's been AWHILE since I've been to a froggie convention..........has anyone picked up girls at these events?

Gotta fire up the mood here somehow...hehehe 



Alex


----------



## DCreptiles

yours said:


> Sounds fun! I'm going to get a ride up, it's been AWHILE since I've been to a froggie convention..........has anyone picked up girls at these events?
> 
> Gotta fire up the mood here somehow...hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



its not un heard of to pick up women at the shows but 90% of them are with their boyfriends who dragged them to the show. although i have spoken with plenty of females there they are usually married and their husbands hate their hobby and such. its rare to encounter a single female at these shows.. im guessing if your planning on trying keep a eye on that wedding finger and hope for the best


----------



## yours

``Hey there Beautiful, wanna look at my new iPhone 4 with video chat? No? How about take a ride in my silver convertible? Okay, okay...come check out my NINETY GALLON dart frog tank.....hah! I should've opened with that first....``


Hahaha...I'm there for the deals...but let the GOOD TIMES roll!!! *grin*


----------



## DCreptiles

OK its exactly a week from this show and i wanted to update the availability list a bit.

3 retic froglets available for pick up.. approx 3 months old feeding well!
asking 150 each or take all 3 and receive free shipping over night to your door!!!
these frogs will only be brought to the show if they are pre purchased and were there just for pick up.

for frogs we will have veradero imitators, intermedius, cayo de agua, azureus,
orange lamasi. and possibly more i just have to keep checking the grow out tanks.

now for the feeders due to the Lancaster show we have a very limited supply of spring tails and isopods and woodlice so we will be taking pre orders like always but our entire stock will be at the show.

we will also have a small selection of plants for sale from a few ferns all the way through potted and non potted bromes, great deals on jewel orchids, and a few others. stop by bright and early and cherry pick through the lot!

hope to see everyone there.


----------



## dravenxavier

I'll probably be there, scouting for a pair of pumilio, or some other thumbnail. Might be bringing my LTC white-lipped python for sale/trade, as well.


----------



## Wug

I maybe there. Not looking for anything in particular.


----------



## yours

Who else is coming to Hamburg? It's in five days!(well, technically four since it's Tuesday morning as I type this hehe) Phil, are you rolling on out? I know it's too hot for Mike Novy  Come one, come all...nothing like FROGGING during SUMMERTIME!!!


----------



## Philsuma

I actually need to return a defective digital temp / humidity gauge, so I may go.

Forecast of 84F for Sat, but you just know the buildng will be at least 90F, somehow.

I have NUMEROUS Eldorados and Cauchero pums available as well as Azureus, Leucs, Vittatus and some others.


----------



## boogsawaste

I'll be there for a little. Not looking for anything though. I owe zach $10 lol.


----------



## DCreptiles

just to update the retics are pending. thank you


----------



## herper99

Hi, I'm Chris and I'm new here. Haha... I might pop in.

I have 5 very nice Oelemarie froglets (6 weeks ootw), 2 juvenile imitators, and as usual some fat azureus and leuc froglets if anybody is interested.

Derek, any female veraderos?

Phil, what are you getting for your ElDorados?


----------



## GBIII

herper99 said:


> Hi, I'm Chris and I'm new here. Haha... I might pop in.
> 
> I have 5 very nice Oelemarie froglets (6 weeks ootw), 2 juvenile imitators, and as usual some fat azureus and leuc froglets if anybody is interested.
> 
> Derek, any female veraderos?
> 
> Phil, what are you getting for your ElDorados?


What... Who... How do you know everyone's names?????

Welcome back!!!

I won't be making the trip as we are celebrating Chase's 10th birthday this Saturday.


----------



## herper99

GBIII said:


> What... Who... How do you know everyone's names?????
> 
> Welcome back!!!
> 
> I won't be making the trip as we are celebrating Chase's 10th birthday this Saturday.


 

10, going on 16... haha. Happy Birthday to Chase! George, It has been a while. I need to see your collection soon. I'm sure it has grown considerably.


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> Phil, what are you getting for your ElDorados?


actually Chris, you're in luck! I'm running a special on all pumilio for old friends and people that I like.

2 fer 1 since you meet both criteria 

I finally got that Koi / Dragon's gate tat - 1/2 a full leg piece......gotta check it out.


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> actually Chris, you're in luck! I'm running a special on all pumilio for old friends and people that I like.
> 
> 2 fer 1 since you meet both criteria
> 
> I finally got that Koi / Dragon's gate tat - 1/2 a full leg piece......gotta check it out.


Awesome! Are you vending? I think I can get there early, but I am on standby as my best friends mother is in the hospital hanging on with terminal cancer. It could be any day now, and that will dictate my availability. As of now however, I plan to be there.

I am also looking to pick up a few other new classroom specimens. Perhaps a columbian B.c.c. or B.c.i., and maybe another interesting (or boring) lizard.


----------



## Philsuma

No....I won't be vending. Can't trust the heat and subject the frogs to it.

I could bring stuff in a cooler perhaps.....but your'e still local / mid state, right? Easy to meet sometime.

You could always stop by and check out the frog room. I'm only 45 mins south of Hamburg.

oh...got a bunch of tads too....4 dif species.


----------



## yours

Phil, what pumilio do you have available? Any cayo's or almirante?


----------



## yours

Anyone have/bringing E. anthonyi santa isabel?? I'm interested!! *grin*


----------



## DCreptiles

hey chris yes tons of veradero for sale and a few do look female to my self and a few others that had gave input on sexing them. i will bring a handful for you to cherry pick through if your deff going. great to have you back!


----------



## Philsuma

Thanks for stopping by today Chris....hope you found the frog room interesting and pleasing.

Alex....I have Caucheros and 2 different "lines" of Eldorados - reticulated and speckled ( like a Bri Bri ) ready to go. I have Rio Guarumo froglets too, but they are still morphing out tiny and having feeding / growing issues.

Azureus, Leucs, Vittatus tads thru adults, pair of Bastimentos, orange and gold dust and a bunch of other misc stuff.

Feeders -Isopods, dwarf white and Spanish Giant Orange (my fav), bean beetle explosions are occurring too. Some springtails even though I need most of them.

Chris, I'll see you in the morning this Sat. We should grab breakfast before the show.

Anyone else that wants to stop by and check out some frogs...I'm @ 40 minutes SW of Hamburg.


----------



## yours

Sweet, Marcus just sent me a pair of Escudo's today, and I'm very happy with their coloration! Are you bringing all of those frogs to the show Phil?

Sounds like Hamburg will have a nice DB turn out! 



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> Sweet, Marcus just sent me a pair of Escudo's today, and I'm very happy with their coloration! Are you bringing all of those frogs to the show Phil?
> 
> Sounds like Hamburg will have a nice DB turn out!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Nope....not bringing a single frog unless someone asks for it. It will be too hot there for my liking.

Hey....let's have a pic of those Escudos !!


----------



## yours

Hehe....they're in their temporary enclosure at the moment...but I'll have to snag some pics when I get a chance!!


----------



## dartsami

Anyone bringing vanzolini? Ive got lots of stuff to trade. Including probable pairs of varadero (matched up from two unrelated UE bloodlines)
Randy
www.eandkdartfrogs.com


----------



## yours

Hey Randy! I'll be picking up my four veradero's from you at the show!


----------



## dartsami

yours said:


> Hey Randy! I'll be picking up my four veradero's from you at the show!


Thats great Alex. I have some nice ones ready for you!


----------



## yours

I've wanted the veradero's since day one, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Philsuma

Did you win the Joisey lottery or something....


----------



## yours

Nah, I actually bought the veradero's last summer from Randy, but have been sidelined for the year so haven't had the chance to pick them up yet...

Time to get back out there again!


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Chris, I'll see you in the morning this Sat. We should grab breakfast before the show.
> 
> Anyone else that wants to stop by and check out some frogs...I'm @ 40 minutes SW of Hamburg.


It was cool to finally see your collection after a couple years. I'll have to see you there Phil, as I will probably be stopping by the hospital to see my buddy's mom before I come to the show.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be bringing 4 adult Phyllobates aurotaenia, 4 adult Phyllobates vittatus, 

axolotls, Ambystoma andersoni, Trituus dobrogicus, Triturus karelinii, Cynops cyanurus, Cynops chenggongensis, Pleurodeles waltl and some odds and ends.
[email protected]


----------



## herper99

Does anybody have an extra male green & black costa rican auratus you want to trade or sell?


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone night befor the show and wanted to let everyone know a general idea as to what we will have at our table.

we will have frogs some sexd pairs some froglets
veradero, intermedius, azurues, orange lamasi, and maybe a few others.

we will have many springtails and woodlice.
pink, blue, black, silver, tropical, temperate.

a very nice but small selection of plants from brome pups to potted bromes all the way through jewel orchids and small ferns.

and a cool selection of frog and reptile supplys.

as always everything is priced to sell, trades are wlecome, quanity discounts available on EVERYTHING.

also the female bi color is up for adoption to the right keeper/breeder.

RETICS ARE SOLD!!!!!! hope to see everyone 2morrow.


----------



## yours

That wouldn't happen to be a Giant Waxy Treefrog female bicolor, huh???


----------



## pa.walt

*Re: Hamburg Aug 7th report*

show wasn't too crowded today. the weather was nice. a bit warm in the fieldhouse but not really that bad.
talked to a few frog people. didn't really buy anything, just some repashy stuff.


----------



## yours

Hah! I had a great time....met some chick there, who was totally into snakes and we hung out the whole time.....she bought three blood pythons(i believe)....I saw Heath and Keith and DC reptiles crew(but not Derrick), Regal Reptiles....and I think that's it for frogger folks..

Was great to see RANDY again! Thanks for the veradero's!!! 

I got just feeders: hydei, turkish gliders, and springtails! Which is what I needed!

Also, afterwards, I met Ray(stemcellular) for the first time too and we gabbed a good amount of time! Was a pleasure! 


All in all, a GREAT frogger day for me!


Alex


----------



## DCreptiles

Sorry i missed you alex i was all over the place at the show im such a freak for reptiles its unreal plus some of my good friends came by the show and my team was willing to hold down the fort so i can go be a social butterfly. wow ray made the trip to the show? im sorry i missed him i love chopping it up with him always great info.

the show was great it wasnt to hot it was actually hotter at the last one. i didnt like being stuck in the dark corner of no return though but all and all we did ok and i cant seem to stop buying stuff from Randy's buddies!!!!


----------



## Philsuma

funny....instead of predicted high 80's, temp -wise, it was not too bad.

I think they opened a few more doors, which helped.

Looked like 6-8 dart vendors....not too shabby. Josh's didn't make the long drive but Ron from Alpha did. Customer traffic seemed somewhat down.

and

did anyone notice a couple empty tables as well as the extra width on the aisles, especially the hot side all the way on the left as you walk in ? That equates to less vendors signing up. Believe me, if they have the sign ups....those aisles would be much smaller to accomodate more tables.

just an observation.


----------



## yours

Nah, Ray didn't go to the show....I met him in Jersey 

Phil, I didn't see you there! I was looking  

I do love going to these shows.......didn't see any pumilio available though...but still a great time overall!


----------



## Michael Shrom

The show was fantastic. It was the best weather we've ever had in August. The show was well rounded with lots of supplies and a good variety of animals. I even had some dart frogs on my table. A lot of salamander and frog keepers came from out of town and our table was swamped. Tetra Fauna had its first stand at a reptile show. They were well received. I got one of those awesome new viquarium set ups from them. They are due to be on the market by Christmas.

I got to visit with Tim Hoen and Ed Smith from the MARS/IAD staff. It sounds like the speaker lineup is filling in nicely. We should hear more about this soon. The talks for IAD will be Friday night. Be sure not to miss them.

The Hamburg show is still one of the best shows on the East Coast and definitely the best show in Pa.


----------



## Philsuma

Hamburg is....well.....Hamburg. And it always will be.....

It's a decent show and has some great vendors. I always promote it but I also have to "keeps it real" with the review. The people need the info...

I'm vending at IAD....let's all get behind THAT show people. Conservation dollars....auction....ALL CB stuff......beer drinking and hotel shennanigans.


----------



## Michael Shrom

The second promoter for Hamburg was kicked out for infractions. One of those infractions was overcrowding. Denise is making an effort not to cram so many tables in. She is now the promoter for all of the Hamburg, Pa. reptile shows. The empty tables were sold but the vendors didn't show. After being kicked out by the owners of the Hamburg fieldhouse the other promoter started to state how he outgrew the venue. Mismanagement is not growth.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

It was great to finally get to talk frogs with you Phil. Yes we really lucked out on the weather, I was dreading the heat but it wasn't bad at all.


Philsuma said:


> funny....instead of predicted high 80's, temp -wise, it was not too bad.
> 
> I think they opened a few more doors, which helped.
> 
> Looked like 6-8 dart vendors....not too shabby. Josh's didn't make the long drive but Ron from Alpha did. Customer traffic seemed somewhat down.
> 
> and
> 
> did anyone notice a couple empty tables as well as the extra width on the aisles, especially the hot side all the way on the left as you walk in ? That equates to less vendors signing up. Believe me, if they have the sign ups....those aisles would be much smaller to accomodate more tables.
> 
> just an observation.


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> Phil, I didn't see you there! I was looking


 
Now...if you would have wanted 4 pumilio, you and I could have chatted it up all afternoon. Heck, I would have treated ya to a nice dinner at Wendys. 

yeah....a little light on the pums this show huh?

Ron from Alpha had some nice Rich Frye line Terribs.


----------



## yours

I saw the Terribilis....nice mints, yellows and golds....gorgeous babies!


And just what four pum's are we talking about here Phil??? Cause Wendy's on you sounds GLORIOUS!!! Hahah


----------

